# 8" comparo:Dayton RS225 VS peerless SLS 830667 VS pioneer TS-SW841D. Shallow to tall!



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

*8" comparoayton RS225 VS peerless SLS 830667 VS pioneer TS-SW841D. Shallow to tall!*

First about the door:
5\8th mdf as a speaker ring with egg crate foam behind the driver and silicone between the metal and the wood.









All openings sealed with fiberglass and clay









Door is deadned inside and out with 2 to 3 layers.

And here are the contenders

















They each get play time in the door first up the pioneer TS-SW841D









Next was the Dayton RS225









And finally the much talked about peerless SLS









I measured each one using the RTA, on the same day, same volume same everything to be able to compare relative output, results were a bit surprising:

(there are negatives and one plus in there, this is relative output)

*Note:* The amp used is the bridged part of a sony xm-4s. According to the specs, 4 ohms and 8ohms should be very close [email protected]\[email protected]

Dayton RS
500hz	-3.4 
100hz	+ 1.6 
80hz	-0.4
60hz	-4.6
50hz	-10.5

Pioneer shallow	
500hz	-17
100hz	-2.2
80hz	-4
60hz	-6.8
50hz	-11

Peerless SLS 
500hz	-7.8
100hz	-0.9
80hz	-2.5
60hz	-7.2
50hz	-12.2

So the dayton has more output everywhere. I am not sure how much impact this would have but the dayton has been used for over a year, while the SLS is new and it's first use was for that test.

To be continued...


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: 8" comparoayton RS225 VS peerless SLS 830667 VS pioneer TS-SW841D. Shallow to t*

Was the lack of power to the SLS taken into account? Very nice initial review though. What do you think about them sound wise?

Zach


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: 8" comparoayton RS225 VS peerless SLS 830667 VS pioneer TS-SW841D. Shallow to t*

That's fantastic job you did with the doors.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: 8" comparoayton RS225 VS peerless SLS 830667 VS pioneer TS-SW841D. Shallow to t*

So would this be considered a "free-air" comparison.. 
Reason I ask is for the two rear locations in my Si Sedan deck... which I know most say "don't mess with rear fill" but I'm thinking mid-bass if possible.


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: 8" comparoayton RS225 VS peerless SLS 830667 VS pioneer TS-SW841D. Shallow to t*

There appears to be a flaw in your testing method, it appears you sort of level matched to your midrange and then just turned your volume up to the same level.

I feel a more correct method would have been to pick a Reference freq for example if you chose 100hz as your reference level, and then turned up your stereo to reach a set db at that freq's.

For example if you had chosen 100hz as your reference and turned up the stereo with each driver to reach say 90db at 100hz your measurements turn out very differently.

Dayton 

100hz 90db
80hz -2
60hz -6.2
50hz -12.1


SLS

100hz 90db
80hz -1.6 
60hz -6.3
50hz -11.3


Pioneer

100hz 90db
80hz -1.8
60hz -4.6
50hz -8.8

Useing this layout it shows quite clearly as the Pioneer has much better low end extension, with the Dayton and SLS being pretty much level.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: 8" comparoayton RS225 VS peerless SLS 830667 VS pioneer TS-SW841D. Shallow to t*

^ Yes.

That, and I would give the other drivers some break in time. It _will_ change their response. Give each a week or so of normal play, then redo the test again and adjust as Luke did to show relative output on equal levels.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 8" comparoayton RS225 VS peerless SLS 830667 VS pioneer TS-SW841D. Shallow to t*

Alright, I thought the way I did it was the best way to compare them with the same power and see their efficiency.

So I did the test again for the SLS matching output at 100hz to the dayton.

Here are the Dayton's figures again:
Dayton RS
500hz -3.4 
100hz + 1.6 
80hz -0.4
60hz -4.6
50hz -10.5

Peerless SLS 
500hz	-8.7
100hz +1.9
80hz	-1.9
60hz	-6.5 
50hz	-5.9
40hz	-15.9
31hz	-13.8

I didn't redo the daytons, but the SLS have had a week to break in a bit. SLS diffenetly stronger at 50hz.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 8" comparoayton RS225 VS peerless SLS 830667 VS pioneer TS-SW841D. Shallow to t*

Dayton:

I think of this one as the chameleon. It can do it all it seems and I love to get them to do pretty much everything. It is pretty efficient, gets loud with about 100watts and with some EQ in the right places can really sound crisp and tight as well as go pretty low. I used all the drivers without a sub and with some boosting around 60hz this thing got my doors rattling and I could feel the thump in my chest. It goes deep and is airy. It was great when I had to remove\replace\change a midrange as it can play fairly high and does it well. It can’t quite cover the range perfectly to a tweet but works very well with a dome midrange. Everything feels pretty effortless with it. Over all a well rounded driver. It would probably be my first pick if I were planning to use a subwoofer.

SLS:

When I first put it in the doors for the RTA results, it really was in need of some break in time. These guys can go low and have some authority. Barely need any base boost, or any Eqing as a matter of fact, to make me feel the base or kick me in the butt, these are great drop ins after a bit of break in. They go very low, lower then the daytons and have more authority, they do it with less effort but as a straight drop in, the dayton will have more overall output (accept around 60hz and down). Listening to songs with exaggerated bass lines are a treat as they deliver with fast and deep kick. Of course it’s not to surprising seeing as they are classified as a subwoofer. Not much to see here in regards to midrange area. All drivers got roughly the same amount of power as my amp doesn’t make more power at 2ohms as compared to 4ohms. Someone compared these as having a 10inch sub I believe and I would have to agree with that. Perhaps with more then 100watts, this could change to having an entry level or moderate 12. I am not using a sub right now and these give me ample base pleasure to not feel like I should. Just these are perfect for music listeners who like some decent thump, but definitely won’t satisfy any base head.

Pioneer:

Why did I try these you might be asking yourself? Well to match the PRS mids I purchased of course. But also they are definitely a head in the looks department. Of course that wouldn’t be enough for me to actually buy them. Looking at the literature pioneer says that the entire shallow line is made for enclosure use accept for these that are also suitable for IB. Well now we are talking! As well looking at some response graphs, they seem to peak around the 100hz area, seemed like a decent midbase in the making! Unfortunately....

Pioneer claims 100watts or less in IB, my time with em would lead me to think they need way more. Not as efficient as the other drivers here, they need more power. First listening impressions are that they can go low and feel stiff, witch isn’t unwelcomed. One thing is clear; they didn’t play midbase well at all, even if pioneer claims FR up to around 1500hz. I wish I could try them again as subs only playing from 80hz on down, they would probably do very well in this regard with more then my measly 100watts of power. Over all these can’t compete with the above, and they are more expensive!


In conclusion the SLS seems to live up to the hype, with somebass boost they have some head turning, neighbourhg annoying potential. The daytons are perect for experimenters as they do well both low and high, as for the pioneer’s, well maybe this wasn’t the best application for them, I think they really are a one trick pony.

A note on some of my midbase findings. I have never gotten out of any of these what I would consider great midbase. I am hard pressed to tell much of a difference when switching between having my midrange play to 80hz or these 8inches playing up to 300hz. On some songs, the small pioneer PRS’s will sound much punchier and crisper then any of these drivers. So for now I am sticking with the SLS form 80hz on down.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: 8" comparoayton RS225 VS peerless SLS 830667 VS pioneer TS-SW841D. Shallow to t*

hmmmm.. I'm starting to rethink the ease of a couple under-seat boxes with two of the pioneers.. Wish they could be shoe-horned in the rear-deck of the 08 civic sedan.


----------



## jp_over (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 8" comparoayton RS225 VS peerless SLS 830667 VS pioneer TS-SW841D. Shallow to t*

Any long-term updates on this one? I've been doing some research on 8" woofers and subwoofers.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 8" comparoayton RS225 VS peerless SLS 830667 VS pioneer TS-SW841D. Shallow to t*

In another post I had mentioned trying the SLS in a read deck of a nissan altima and the midbass was great. Door volume isn't enough for the sls8's to really shine as midbases IMO.

In the deck they didn't fare well as subwoofers though.


As for midbases, smaller drivers have always provided me with snapier, crisper, punchier midbase impact that I enjoy.


----------



## StabMe (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: 8" comparoayton RS225 VS peerless SLS 830667 VS pioneer TS-SW841D. Shallow to t*

*AAAAAAA*, what would you consider the optimal high pass crossover point for SLS's? I am considering buying these and my mid range play from around 500-600. Do you think they would match?


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

StabMe said:


> *AAAAAAA*, what would you consider the optimal high pass crossover point for SLS's? I am considering buying these and my mid range play from around 500-600. Do you think they would match?


My time with the sls's , I hp them around 50-63hz, but they can go lower fairly easy. However, I wouldn't lp them any higher than 250-300hz. They dont fair well in the low midrange. Definitely well suited as a 3way dedicated mb, or sub... not so much on a 2-way configuration, or reaching higher into the mids.


----------

